# Milwaukee Router Bit blowout



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

some hard to pass up deals here...

Amazon.com: milwaukee router bit


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There are some mighty good deals, best are ths router bits, thanks!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Check these out, mostly $4.99 each!


Amazon.com: Router Bit Blowout


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out the bits below only 3.33 ea. and 2.66 ea, with free shipping 

MLCS 30 Piece Router Bit Sets

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html
=======


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Check out the bits below only 3.33 ea. and 2.66 ea, with free shipping
> 
> MLCS 30 Piece Router Bit Sets
> 
> ...


Ok, you win!!!


----------

